# Braucht man beim MTB eigentlich unbedingt eine Vorderradbremse ?



## riljoo (13. Juli 2012)

???


----------



## kandyman (13. Juli 2012)

Nein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2012)

Doch!!!!


----------



## Trailtrooper (13. Juli 2012)

Häh???


----------



## TheMars (13. Juli 2012)

du bist noch nie einen singeltrail gefahren oder?


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

> Im Bahnsport dienten die Handschuhe zusätzlich dem Bremsen _(Bremshandschuh)_.[1]


 Zitat: Wikipedia

Hinten hat schon mal die Schaltung gebremst  Alles gerichtet und fährt heut noch


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Juli 2012)

[ ]ja
[ ]nein
[x]vielleicht

Willingen FR ging einen ganzen Tag ohne. Der Hinterreifen hat sich gefreut...
Willingen DH ohne Vorderbremse ist wahrscheinlich die optimale Gelegenheit, um sich tot zu fahren.


----------



## Yeti666 (13. Juli 2012)

Ferienzeit, TROLLS AHEAD


----------



## Saitex (13. Juli 2012)

Man braucht nicht unbedingt eine... Fahren kann man auch ohne!

Aber ohne Vorderradbremse ist es viel gefährlicher!


----------



## Deleted 214724 (13. Juli 2012)

son quatsch braucht man nicht.

Echte Männer bremsen mit dem Gesicht!


----------



## leeresblatt (13. Juli 2012)

unbedingt nicht. 
für die maximal mögliche Verzögerung empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riljoo (13. Juli 2012)

ich bremse immer nur mit der Hinteren.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Juli 2012)

Nö, nicht um berühmt zu werden.


----------



## RetroRider (13. Juli 2012)

riljoo schrieb:


> ich bremse immer nur mit der Hinteren.



Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber ein bißchen Fahrrad fahren lernen wird wahrscheinlich nicht schaden.


----------



## riljoo (13. Juli 2012)

was hat es mit dem Alter zu tun, ich fahre seit 1993 MTB.(unfallfrei).
Wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht leigst Du gleich, mit dem Hinterrad nicht so schnell.
Deshalb benutze ich die Vordere beim Bremsen nicht.


----------



## RetroRider (13. Juli 2012)

riljoo schrieb:


> was hat es mit dem Alter zu tun, ich fahre seit 1993 MTB.(unfallfrei).



Wenn du erst 8 wärst, würde Keiner von dir erwarten, Fahrrad fahren zu können. Aber schaden würde es wahrscheinlich nicht.



riljoo schrieb:


> Wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht leigst Du gleich, mit dem Hinterrad nicht so schnell.
> Deshalb benutze ich die Vordere beim Bremsen nicht.



Auf nassem Fels oder Eis wäre ich auch vorsichtig mot der VR-Bremse. Aber ansonsten ist die VR-Bremse die bessere Wahl. Beim Bremsen erhöht sich der Anpressdruck des Vorderrads, daraus ergibt sich auf trockenem Untergrund mehr Grip.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juli 2012)

Das Vorderrad rutscht aber auch nicht so schnell, es kann wesentlich mehr Bremskraft auf den Boden übertragen als das Hinterrad.

Es hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, man kann auch nach jahrelangem Fahren noch eine fehlerhafte Bremstechnik haben.
Ich bin sicher alles andere als ein besonders wagemutiger Abfahrtskünstler, aber ich wüßte genügend Situationen, in denen ich üble Stürze erlitten hätte, wenn ich nur mit der Hinterradbremse hätte bremsen wollen.

Aber gut, wenn Du auf Deinen Strecken bei Deiner Fahrweise mit der hinteren auskommst, dann kann man wohl sagen: Du brauchst keine vordere.
Verallgemeinern lässt sich das aber mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich fänd's gefährlich. Mit StVZO fangen wir gar nicht erst an, die halten ohnehin die wenigsten von uns ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (13. Juli 2012)

riljoo schrieb:


> was hat es mit dem Alter zu tun, ich fahre seit 1993 MTB.(unfallfrei).
> Wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht leigst Du gleich, mit dem Hinterrad nicht so schnell.
> Deshalb benutze ich die Vordere beim Bremsen nicht.



komm doch mal bei mir vorbei, dann bist du entweder nach einer !Einsteigertour! eines Bessern belehrt, oder du darfst mal die gomerianische Heilfürsorge testen


----------



## m2000 (13. Juli 2012)

riljoo schrieb:


> was hat es mit dem Alter zu tun, ich fahre seit 1993 Fahrrat.(unfallfrei).
> Wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht leigst Du gleich, mit dem Hinterrad nicht so schnell.
> Deshalb benutze ich die Vordere beim Bremsen nicht.


----------



## riljoo (13. Juli 2012)

m2000 schrieb:


> komm doch mal bei mir vorbei, dann bist du entweder nach einer !Einsteigertour! eines Bessern belehrt, oder du darfst mal die gomerianische Heilfürsorge testen



gerade Du müsstest wissen dass man im Gelände eher vorne als hinten wegrutschen kann, wenn man in Kurven vorne bremst.


----------



## Al_Ex (13. Juli 2012)

Man bremst ja auch vor der Kurve ab  in der Kurve höchstens leicht unterstützende Verzögerung.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Man bremst ja auch vor der Kurve ab  in der Kurve höchstens leicht unterstützende Verzögerung.


----------



## Al_Ex (13. Juli 2012)

Ein Nachtrag, es sei denn in der Kurve geht es unmittelbar steil bergab, dann sollte man seitlich abspringen und mit dem körpereigenen Heckbremsteil so stark als möglich verzögern.


----------



## Mitglied (13. Juli 2012)

Bremsen braucht man gar keine wenn man eine gute Kurventechnik hat!


----------



## Cillit (13. Juli 2012)

Glaub mir , die Vordere Bremse ist das wichtigste überhaupt ! Die Kunst ist es nur die vordere Bremse richtig einzusetzen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riljoo (13. Juli 2012)

is ja wurscht, muss jeder selbst wisen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Juli 2012)

Deshalb hast Du ja auch gefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riljoo (13. Juli 2012)

richtig, falls die hinten mal ausfällt.


----------



## Al_Ex (13. Juli 2012)

Dann baut man selbstverständlich den vordern Bremssattel nach hinten.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2012)

Trolle soll man nicht füttern


----------



## 120mmBiker (13. Juli 2012)

Fakt ist, dass auf der vorderen Bremse 70% der Bremsleistung liegen.
In steilen, technischen Passagen wird man nur mit Hinterradbremse nicht anhalten können und stylisches Umsetzen ist auch schwer möglich


----------



## Yeti666 (13. Juli 2012)

Schon mal was von einacher Physik gehört, oder von Bremslastverschiebung?


----------



## Cillit (14. Juli 2012)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von einacher Physik gehört, oder von Bremslastverschiebung?



VR 70% HR 30%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (14. Juli 2012)

Nur mit Hinteradbremse ? Ich denk mal damit klebt man sehrschnell am nächsten Baum !


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Juli 2012)

Er hat seine Fahrweise wahrscheinlich so angepasst, dass er mit Hinterradbremse auskommt. Aber allein für Notsituation sollte man schon eine Vorderbremse haben und diese gekonnt einsetzen können.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Juli 2012)

Ach quatsch, man braucht gar keine Bremse! Denn wer weniger bremst ist länger schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Juli 2012)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Er hat seine Fahrweise wahrscheinlich so angepasst, dass er mit Hinterradbremse auskommt. Aber allein für Notsituation sollte man schon eine Vorderbremse haben und diese gekonnt einsetzen können.


So ist es. Wer mit einer Rückrittbremse und einer Alibi-Stempelbremse groß geworden ist, weiß, dass man so ganz gut leben kann. Allerdings kann man nicht das fahren, was man mit einem guten MTB fahren kann. 

Paul


----------



## Cube99 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich bräuchte nicht unbedingt ne Hinterradbremse, aber ohne Vorderradbremse möchte ich nicht fahren! Wenn man weiß wie man damit umgeht und sie dosiert einsetzt ist es doch gar kein Problem. Bremse eigentlich immer mit beiden zusammen, aber den größten Teil vorne.


----------



## stoerenfred (14. Juli 2012)

wie wichtig die vordere bremse ist kann man sich ja wunderbar bewusst machen in dem mann mit dem auto einfach mal nur mit Handbremse bremst ^^.


----------



## xXRichyXx (14. Juli 2012)

Welch ein quatsch ohne Vorderradbremse zu fahren. Damit hast du die meiste Verzögerung. 

Ein Thread so übrig wie Fusspilz.


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Juli 2012)

Nicht zu sachlich werden, Leute! So war der Thread bestimmt nicht gedacht. 

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, wer wenig bremst ist länger schnell - und ggf. schneller tot. Und weil die Besten ja jung sterben, kann das ja nicht verkehrt sein! 

Ich geh jetzt schnell meine Bremsen abschrauben... wieder Gewicht gespart!


----------



## T-Trek (14. Juli 2012)

Bremsen wir überbewertet !
such dir zum bremsen einen baum, fels oder ähnliches und du könntest auch die für hinten weg lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5tu5 (14. Juli 2012)

Meine ersten Fahrräder hatten eine Rücktrittbremse und vorn eine Lutscherbremse, deren Bremswirkung bei 20% lag und bei Nässe gen 0 tendierte. Ich lebe Immernoch 


Aber auf meine 180er Scheibe vorn möchte ich inzwischen nicht mehr verzichten.


 Send via TapaTalk


----------



## Veloce (14. Juli 2012)

Nö, einfach bei jedem  Bremsen flott zwei Rosenkränze beten .


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2012)

Bremse braucht man nicht. Ein Stock zwischen die Speichen tut's auch. 
Wenn man freundlich genug ist, findet sich auch sicher ein netter Spaziergänger, der das für einen übernimmt.


----------



## DeteR (14. Juli 2012)

Der Threadowner ist sicher Besitzer dieser neuen inovativen Bremstechnik.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juli 2012)

Sattel runter und Füße auf dem Waldboden schleifen lassen. So mach ichs immer. Hat den netten Nebeneffekt, dass ich mir die Stützräder sparen kann. Gewichtstuning und so...


----------



## Kupferbirne (16. Juli 2012)

Solange es nicht allzu steil ist, man nicht allzulange abwärts fährt und solange man keine Vollbremsung machen muss, kann die Hinterbremse auch ausreichen.

Da vor allem die ersten beiden Fälle mit dem MTB relativ häufig nicht zu vermeiden sind, bin ich aber sehr froh über meine Vorderradbremse.


----------



## DHK (16. Juli 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt wurde, wer wenig bremst ist länger schnell - und ggf. schneller tot. Und weil die Besten ja jung sterben, kann das ja nicht verkehrt sein!
> 
> ...




Wer früher stirbt hat mehr vom Leben nach dem Tod. 


Wo ist eig. der Popcorn-Smiley?


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> [ ]ja
> [ ]nein
> [x]vielleicht
> 
> ...


 


Absoluter geiler Thread, der ist richtig sinnvoll


----------



## EndurofreakxD (17. Juli 2012)

Ich würde ja sagen weil die Vorderradbremse doch um einiges mehr schwung weg nimmt als die Hinterradbremse aber alles in allem musst du das selbst wissen.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2012)

vll. braucht man die VR bremse nicht wenn der einzige Berg der Deich ist mit sagenhaften 6hm.

Mal ehrlich, so eine frage kann doch nur jemand stellen der noch nie berge (mit dem Fahrrad) gesehen hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2012)

Spätestens wenn man auf einem stark abschüssigen Feldweg vor sich einen Traktor mit Heugabel sieht und Stacheldrahtzaun den Hang runter weiss man den Nutzen einer Vorderradbremse zu schätzen..


----------



## pedax (23. Juli 2012)

Man merkt wirklich, dass momentan Sommerferien sind - vor ca. einem Monat hat schon mal ein anderer Witzbold die gleiche Frage gestellt: DH Bike ohne Vorderbremse?


----------



## stefanmucmtb (29. Juli 2012)

bergauf kannst du dir die vorderrad-bremse sparen. hehe

in der ebne nicht unbedingt. aber der bremsweg wird nur mit HR-Bremse deutlich länger, da dass HR schnell blockiert.

bergab ohne VR-Bremse?? wie willst du da zu stehen kommen ? (ausgenommen du fährst gegen einen baum - was ich natürlich NICHT hoffe)

vg stefan


----------



## zarea (29. Juli 2012)

stefanmucmtb schrieb:


> [...]bergab ohne VR-Bremse?? wie willst du da zu stehen kommen ? [...]


Na die Anleitung stand hier doch schon:



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sattel runter und Füße auf dem Waldboden schleifen lassen. So mach ichs immer. [...]



Deshalb haben doch die ganzen Freerider den Sattel so weit unten.
Alternativ kann man auch eine Teteskop-Sattelstütze nutzen. Aber die bringt wieder Mehrgewicht. 


(Ich stell´mir das grad´bildlich vor, auf dem schmalen Sattel. aua aua aua.   )


----------



## Gutachter (29. Juli 2012)

riljoo schrieb:


> is ja wurscht, muss jeder selbst wisen.




Was?! Gehts noch? Wenn du damit in deinem Kinderzimmer eine Runde drehst, dann ja. Aber wenn mir irgendwann mal so ein Honk ohne VR-Bremse begegnen sollte und er mich gefährdet, dann gibts was ordentlich auf die Zwölfe! Nur dass du da schonmal bescheid weisst! Wenn du mit so einem Rad einen Unfall verursacht wirds eh sehr teur für dich! Da wird deine Mum mal echt sauer sein!


----------



## bike1 (29. Juli 2012)

So ein Ärger aber auch! Hätte ich vorher gewußt das die VR Bremse so überflüsig ist - hätte ich sie beim Bike Kauf gleich abmontieren lassen. Und die gesparte Kohle in eine Teleskopstütze investiert!


----------



## stefanmucmtb (29. Juli 2012)

am Besten die HR-Bremse auch gleich abschrauben: das spart unheimlich Gewicht und macht nen prima aufgeräumten Lenker ... lol


----------



## FelgeSchneider (29. Juli 2012)

Will jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber wie sieht es denn mit der Schaltung aus? Braucht man die wirklich?


----------



## pedax (29. Juli 2012)

FelgeSchneider schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber wie sieht es denn mit der Schaltung aus? Braucht man die wirklich?



braucht man nicht - wenn deine Beine kräftig genug sind, so kannst du auch mit einem Singlespeeder den Berg rauf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelgeSchneider (29. Juli 2012)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Kraft der Beine, sondern auch um die Stabilität von Kette, Kurbeln etc.


----------



## zarea (29. Juli 2012)

Na ja, aber so blöd ist die Frage nun auch wieder nicht.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich eine menge Leute kenne, unter ihnen auch Fahrradhändler, die meinen, dass die Hinterradbremse die "Hauptbremse" ist, weil die VR-Bremse doch sooo gefährlich ist. Wegen Überschlag und so.

Da ist es schon berechtigt, mal nach zu fragen, bevor man darauf hört.


----------



## --- (30. Juli 2012)

FelgeSchneider schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Kraft der Beine, sondern auch um die Stabilität von Kette, Kurbeln etc.



Wieso sollte ein Umwerfer oder ein Schaltwerk zur Stabilität der Kette oder der Kurbel beitragen? Wie kommt man auf so etwas?


----------



## Toolkid (30. Juli 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein Umwerfer oder ein Schaltwerk zur Stabilität der Kette oder der Kurbel beitragen? Wie kommt man auf so etwas?


Drogen


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2012)

Ferien?

=bitte schließen oder ins KTWR!


----------



## FelgeSchneider (30. Juli 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein Umwerfer oder ein Schaltwerk zur Stabilität der Kette oder der Kurbel beitragen? Wie kommt man auf so etwas?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein Beitrag genau so ernst gemeint war wie der Thread an sich: Fahr mal im niedrigsten Gang eine große Steigung hoch, dann wirst du wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2012)

FelgeSchneider schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein Beitrag genau so ernst gemeint war wie der Thread an sich: Fahr mal im niedrigsten Gang eine große Steigung hoch, dann wirst du wissen, was ich meine.



mach ich dauernd, mal ohne umwerfer, mal mit. Konnte noch keinen unterschied feststellen?!

große steigung heist bei mir >20% und das nicht nur für 100m. Große Berge halt, oder ich glaube clevere leute nannten es mal Alpen. 




Mach mal ne umfrage zu beiden themen mit den antwortmöglichkeiten: ja, nein und 'willst du mich verraschen, das kann nicht dein ernst sein'
Ich würde fast drauf wetten das 90% für die letzte antwort stimmen


----------



## pedax (31. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mach ich dauernd, mal ohne umwerfer, mal mit. Konnte noch keinen unterschied feststellen?!
> 
> große steigung heist bei mir >20% und das nicht nur für 100m. Große Berge halt, oder ich glaube clevere leute nannten es mal Alpen.


----------



## MTB17 (7. August 2012)

Lass doch den Lenker weg, gibt ja auch Leute, die freihändig fahren, oder etwa nicht? 

Nee, mal ganz ernsthaft, ohne Vorderradbremse geht kaum was und solange man sie nicht blockieren lässt, kann man auch nicht wirklich 'nen Abgang über den Lenker machen.


----------



## FelgeSchneider (7. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mach ich dauernd, mal ohne umwerfer, mal mit. Konnte noch keinen unterschied feststellen?!
> 
> große steigung heist bei mir >20% und das nicht nur für 100m. Große Berge halt, oder ich glaube clevere leute nannten es mal Alpen.





Bin vor ca. 35 Jahren mal eine Radtour mit vielen Steigungen und Wegen mit vielen Schlaglöchern auf nem Klapprad von Mars gefahren. Bergauf hab ich einige auf ihren teilweise mehrere tausend Mark teuren Rädern überholt.
Ob die allerdings alle Vorderradbremsen hatten, konnte ich im Schneetreiben nicht erkennen.
Aber ich muss schon feststellen, dass wir wohl alle ziemlich tolle Hechte hier sind.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (7. August 2012)

80% Vorne und den rest mit der hinteren Bremse ist eig. optimal!
Also ja du brauchst sie!


----------



## henpara (10. August 2012)

Kein Witz, Zitat von einem Verkäufer aus dem Heidelbike in Heidelberg: "Ich hatte mal einen Kunden, der rief mich an, nachdem er ein Fahrrad bei mir gekauft hatte und meinte "Jedesmal wenn ich bremse bau ich nen Unfall". Ich sagte ihm das könne nicht sein, daß die Bremse einwandfrei wäre. Er meinte dann er könne gerne vorbeikommen und es mir zeigen. Ich meinte das wäre ok. Einen Tag später stand er dann vor mit seinem Fahrrad vor der Tür. An der Straße meinte er dann ich solle warten, er würde kurz Anlauf nehmen. Er fuhr also ca 100Meter die Straße runter, wendete und beschleunigte. Kurz vor mir haute er dann einfach mit voller Kraft in die beiden Bremsen und überschlug sich vor meinen Augen."

Naja auch wenn die Story fast zu schön um wahr zu sein ist, so ist das Ergebnis einer übermotivierten Vollbremsung doch realistisch. 
Ich liebe meine Vorderradbremse, wenn man langsam genug fährt braucht man allerdings tatsächlich keine Bremse, dann kann man aber gleich zu Fuß gehen


----------



## bronks (10. August 2012)

henpara schrieb:


> ... Ich liebe meine Vorderradbremse, wenn man langsam genug fährt braucht man allerdings tatsächlich keine Bremse ...


Das ist echt interessant.


----------



## Tomcatpilot (10. August 2012)

Benutz sie doch einfach mal ne Weile nicht, dann merkst du ja,ob du sie brauchst, oder nicht..

Axo, und immer schön die Unfallbilder posten


----------



## tombrider (10. August 2012)

Nein, braucht man nicht. Gemäß StVO, die gemäß vielen Landeswaldgesetzen auch im Wald angewendet wird, braucht man nur zwei unabhängig voneinander funktionierende Bremsen. Zwei hinten genügen also völlig. V-Brake und Scheibe oder Rücktritt genügen vollkommen!


----------



## tombrider (10. August 2012)

Hab mal eine Radreise durch Norddeutschland gemacht. Gegenwind egal in welche Richtung man fährt. Topeben. Aber dafür schön naß und matschig. Da braucht man gar keine Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl54de (10. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ferien?
> 
> =bitte schließen oder ins KTWR!



Na ja, verstehen kann ich die Frage auch nicht so richtig!

Gegenfrage: Benötigt man auf dem MTB überhaupt seine Zähne?

Schöne Grüße
Karl54de
Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## manurie (10. August 2012)

Ich kann die Frage nachvollziehen. 

Meine Historie:
Angefangen auf einem Dreirrad 1969, da war keine Bremse dran
Roller 1971, da war nur son Gummiding was auf den Hinterreifen drückte, Bremse konnte man das nicht nennen.
1972 das Klappfahrrad meiner Schwester, mit so Gummiding das auf den Vorderreifen drückte und Rücktritt, Bremse konnte man das nicht nennen.
1975 ein eigenes 24er, Bremssystem gleich.
1979 ein 26er, Bremssystem gleich.
1982 Moped 50er, vorne und hinten Trommelbremse
1985 - 1990 Motorrad 250er, gleiche Bremse wie Moped.
Ich hab bis dahin alle Vorderradbremsen voll durchziehen können und nicht sowas Giftiges wie am MTB gehabt.  Und bin vorher ohne irgendwelche Unfälle und mit Fun Moped und Motorrad gefahren ca. 150 000 km.

Erst seit ich vergangenes Jahr angefangen habe mit MTB, weiss ich wie giftig eine Bremse vorne ist, ich hab mich schon einmal deswegen überschlagen.  Man soll nicht aus Fun vor einer roter Ampel voll bremsen im letzten Moment und dann mit gezogener Bremse das Gewicht nach vorne verlagern um abzusteigen.  Da fuhr ich aber noch keinen Monat ein MTB. 

Letztes WE habe ich sogar unfreiwillig einen Stoppie gemacht und mich nur nicht überschlagen, weil langsam wieder alte Instinkte auftauen und ich viel fahre, eben berghoch und runter.

Aber auf eine giftige Bremse vorne möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten, ich hab aktuell am Hardtail sogar ne 203 Scheibe, völliger Blödsinn, jetzt kommt wieder ne 185 dran.


----------



## zarea (10. August 2012)

Ich benutze meine Zähne nur zum Fliegen aus dem Fahrtwind filtern.
Mahlzeit! 


@Story vom Fahrradladen:
Glaub ich aufs Wort. Es gibt solche Leute, mit ohne Gefühl für irgendwas. 
Gott sei Dank sind sie spärlich gesät.


----------



## Masterwana (10. August 2012)

Ich ziehe automatisch immer beide Bremsen.
Hab letzten sonntag mal, nach lesem dieses Threats, mal getestet was getestet was passiert wenn ich nur die Hinterrad Bremse ziehe.

1. Versuch:
Gleiche Bremspunkt wie normal. - Hinterrad blockiert nich mal in die Kurve rein gekommen. Sekundenbruchteile später hing das Bike 2m abseits des Trails in 1m höhe im Holunder Busch 

2. Versuch:
Früher Bremsen - Shit, immer noch zu schnell! Hinterrad blockiert wieder... Vorderradbremse angezocken und sofort gehts in in die Kurve.

3. Versuch: 
Noch früher bremsen? - Das überlasse ich lieber dem Threat-Starter. 

Fazit: ich bin ja erst wieder angefangen MTB zu fahren und Trau mich noch nicht viel auf Trails, frag mich aber wie früh der TS bremst um diesen Threat zu erstellen.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. August 2012)

Er fährt rückwärts. Da braucht es nur die Hinterradbremse.


----------



## stanleydobson (11. August 2012)

Hab ja auch gerade erst wieder angefangen mit biken nach jahrelanger pause und früher immer billig bikes

Gestern das erste mal kleine trails gefahren die teilweise steil runter gingen oder sprungchancen eingebaut hatten.

Ich merke auch immer wie ich zuerst hinten bremsen will als kind das mit rückbremse aufgewachsen ist  aber vorne bringts echt viel mehr, leider bremse ich oft  och aus reflex vorne rechts und/oder traue meinen bremsen  noch njcht so weil die von den billkg bikes immer ******** waren


----------



## Altiplano (11. August 2012)

riljoo schrieb:


> was hat es mit dem Alter zu tun, ich fahre seit 1993 MTB.(unfallfrei).
> Wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht leigst Du gleich, mit dem Hinterrad nicht so schnell.
> Deshalb benutze ich die Vordere beim Bremsen nicht.



Wohl noch nie 'ne Vollbremsung gemacht oder machen müssen???


----------



## wisteria (17. August 2012)

Es sollte ein sicherer seinï¼


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. August 2012)

Naja als Motorradfahrer kennt man das ganze ja.
Dort ist es noch extremer, denn wenn ich vorne ordentlich in die Bremse lange dann ist mein Hinterrrad soweit entlastet das es kaum noch Bremskräfte übertragen kann.

Ist beim Fahrrad nicht viel anders.
Am besten bremst man immer mit beiden Bremsen, je nach untergrund auch mal hinten etwas mehr, aber ohne vorderbremse kommste nirgends heile zum stehen (wenn man schneller fährt wie Schildkröten und Schnecken sich fortbewegen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wehnhardt (17. August 2012)

Bremsen sind Erfindungen von Feiglingen


----------



## omgchiller (17. August 2012)

ich stimme Pizzaplanet da voll zu  

Auf Asphalt bremst man 70% VR-Bremse und 30%HR-Bremse !
Wenn man auf Schotter fährt, sollte man weniger mit der VR-Bremse bremsen!


----------



## mpmarv (24. August 2012)

Versuchts mal andersrum, nur vorne!

Kannst zwar vor der Kurve ankern wie bescheuert, kommst aber untersteuernd in die Kurve rein und jeglicher Schwung raus geht verloren.

Also ich hab ganz gerne zwei funktionierende Bremsen... vorne UND hinten


----------



## DerFalke (25. August 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Er fährt rückwärts. Da braucht es nur die Hinterradbremse.



Hmm, da könnte man sich doch auch das Erlernen des Versetzen des Hinterrades sparen. Sollte doch in engen Kurven richtig abgehen, Stapler lenken ja auch hinten und kommen überall rum.


----------



## tombrider (25. August 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ich stimme Pizzaplanet da voll zu
> 
> Auf Asphalt bremst man 70% VR-Bremse und 30%HR-Bremse !



Auf Asphalt braucht man die Hinterradbremse gar nicht, da kann man 100% der möglichen Verzögerung alleine mit der Vorderradbremse erreichen. Die Hinterradbremse ist im Gegenteil kontraproduktiv, denn wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, stabilisiert es kreiselnd das Rad. Somit hat das Heck weniger Neigung, Dich zu überholen.


----------



## jigsor (26. August 2012)

kann geschlossen werden.
so eine dumme frage.
kann man ein mtb ohne rahmen fahren??????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (26. August 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auf Asphalt [...] Die Hinterradbremse ist im Gegenteil kontraproduktiv, denn wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, [...]


Was es aber nicht sollte. Denn wenn es Rollreibung hat, stabilisiert es das Fahrrad am meisten und man kann noch leicht bremsen. 
Ich kann da nichts Kontraproduktives erkennen.

meine ich.


----------



## xrated (26. August 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auf Asphalt braucht man die Hinterradbremse gar nicht, da kann man 100% der möglichen Verzögerung alleine mit der Vorderradbremse erreichen. Die Hinterradbremse ist im Gegenteil kontraproduktiv, denn wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, stabilisiert es kreiselnd das Rad. Somit hat das Heck weniger Neigung, Dich zu überholen.



Wird auch nicht wahrer nur weils Sheldon schrieb.

@TE
Ansonsten einfach abspringen wenns zu schnell wird....


----------



## Intro (26. August 2012)

man braucht nur ne rücktrittbremse ^^


wobei ich selber ohne vorderradbremse niemal in hartes gelände fahren würde !
also mir die bremse in einer trail abhanden gekommen war , merkte ich erst wie wichtig ne 203er scheibe vorne ist


----------



## pillehille (26. August 2012)

jigsor schrieb:


> kann geschlossen werden.
> so eine dumme frage.
> kann man ein mtb ohne rahmen fahren??????????????









man benötigt zumindestens einen halben Rahmen!

manche Leute stellen Fragen....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auf Asphalt braucht man die Hinterradbremse gar nicht, da kann man 100% der möglichen Verzögerung alleine mit der Vorderradbremse erreichen. Die Hinterradbremse ist im Gegenteil kontraproduktiv, denn wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, stabilisiert es kreiselnd das Rad. Somit hat das Heck weniger Neigung, Dich zu überholen.


Das Hinterrad hebt ab, wenn man die VR-Bremse zu intensiv betätigt. 
Der nächste Punkt: in welcher Beziehung stabilisiert das kreiselnde HR das Bike? Doch nicht gegen den Abstieg über den Lenker!
Das überbremste HR überholt mich? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Das HR kann mich ruhig überholen, solange ich das VR kontrollieren kann. Es geht prima.

Paul


----------



## Ganiscol (1. September 2012)

Bald 100. Jubiläum bei der Null-Frage! Unglaublich!


----------



## tombrider (3. September 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad hebt ab, wenn man die VR-Bremse zu intensiv betätigt.
> Der nächste Punkt: in welcher Beziehung stabilisiert das kreiselnde HR das Bike? Doch nicht gegen den Abstieg über den Lenker!
> Das überbremste HR überholt mich? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Das HR kann mich ruhig überholen, solange ich das VR kontrollieren kann. Es geht prima.
> 
> Paul



Punkt 1 stimmt theoretisch, praktisch weiß man genau dann, daß man 100% der maximalen Verzögerung hat, wenn das Hinterrad beginnt abzuheben. Und dann sind Kreiselkräfte sehr sinnvoll.
Wenn das Hinterrad Dich überholt, sich also in mehr als 90 Grad zur aktuellen Fahrtrichtung befindet, liegst Du auf der Fresse. Da gibt es keine Kontrolle mehr über das Vorderrad. Driftwinkel von mehr als 45 Grad sind Illusion.


----------



## tombrider (3. September 2012)

Jubiläum!!!


----------



## Ganiscol (4. September 2012)




----------



## Ferkelmann (4. September 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Jubiläum!!!



Das zählt nicht, Du hast zwischengepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naturemen (7. September 2012)

mußt mal vom karwendel runterfahren.wenn du's noch in's KH schaffst,weißt du es dann.
mann,mann,mann.ich glaub für dich reicht 'n oma-tiefeinsteiger mit 7ner nabenschaltung-du MOUNTAINBIKE--FAHRER


----------



## Marc B (10. September 2012)

Doof ist, wenn beide bremsen plötzlich ausfallen, wie hier bei Aaron Gwin in Leogang:


----------



## pndrev (14. September 2012)

Ich würde tendenziell einen Brems-Schirm empfehlen - keine Bremsen am Rad mehr nötig, und aus der Gefahrenzone gleitet man auch stylisch raus...


----------

